# resizing imagage in lightroom



## sactown024 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am trying to submit photos to whcc and they want me to resize them to 8x10 but with i crop the photo for 8x10 it cuts off half of the photo, is there any other way to resize the photo but keep the whole thing? I tried doing in export but i cant figure it out there. I got to the resize to fit option but it wont let me put in 8x10 it says i have to put a number in between 0 and 1.083.

can someone help me?


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## spotter (Aug 20, 2012)

Photoshop would be a better option for specific size cropping and resizing.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 20, 2012)

Chances are the image is in 2:3 format, so you either print at 2:3 format (like 8x12) or crop the image to fit 2:5 (8x10).


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 20, 2012)

spotter said:
			
		

> Photoshop would be a better option for specific size cropping and resizing.



How is it done in PS?


----------



## MTVision (Aug 20, 2012)

I think in LR you have to do it at export but I don't know if you will be able to resize it to an 8x10 because the aspect ratio is different. 

This won't help now but I always try to not fill the frame when shooting - that way I won't lose anything important when I crop/resize to print.


----------



## spotter (Aug 20, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> spotter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google that. You will get detailed videos how to do just about anything in photoshop.


----------



## sactown024 (Aug 20, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> I think in LR you have to do it at export but I don't know if you will be able to resize it to an 8x10 because the aspect ratio is different.
> 
> This won't help now but I always try to not fill the frame when shooting - that way I won't lose anything important when I crop/resize to print.



Yeah I am realizing this now, thanks!


----------



## Bigpopa (Aug 20, 2012)

Youtube is your friend I just got my test print back from WHCC and wow do they look good but I still need a Monitor calibrator.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 20, 2012)

use teh crop tool in LR


----------

